# BLFC 2016?



## DarkCedar (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok folks. Im just posting this to get an idea of who might go. If BLFC 2016 happens.

It is held in Reno,NV. around May.

I recently decided to attend a Convention near my area. That being BLFC in Reno.
I went so far as to email them and see if there was any news on IF and WHEN it will be held. I have not received a response as of yet. But I am hopeful that I will soon.

As soon as I hear back from them. I will post the information that I get from them here. And maybe start another thread to make it easier to find.

So IF they do decide to hold BLFC 2016. Id like to know who might be going. And hopefully meet up and hang out with our tails out.

This will be my first convention ever. I am really looking forward to it. And so is my daughter. The family that Furs together....sheds together.

hope to see you there.


----------



## Caledonian (Jul 4, 2015)

Not me, stuck in Scotland =];{)


----------



## magicalfishcats (Nov 1, 2016)

It happens in June, the 1-4! It's pretty cool and takes place at the grand sierra. I plan on going there.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Nov 2, 2016)

magicalfishcats said:


> It happens in June, the 1-4! It's pretty cool and takes place at the grand sierra. I plan on going there.


(pssst...hey. hey you! this thread is a year old.)


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Nov 4, 2016)

I'll sure try!


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

I went! it was amazing!


----------

